# Nestle Purina Sues Blue Buffalo over "false advertising"



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Article here: Nestle Purina Sues Over Pet Food Competitor Claims - ABC News


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not sure who to believe here. Just what kind of tests can differentiate between chicken that is flesh or organ? 
Also, it can be argued that there is corn and rice in ALL dog food because that is how vitamins are produced, using corn mostly. Ask the lady with the corn allergy about that! Lol (me!) 

Lastly, people love to bash Purina (and other big Name brands) for any claims made on commercials or web pages, and then take the word of these "holistic" or "5-star" rated foods that have pretty ingredient panels and all sorts of health claims. Why should we believe anything other than they have a great marketing team!?

Completely and purely anecdotal here... I have one dog on Purina One Beyond, and have seen nothing but improvements with him, down to his teeth being a losing battle to keep clean (they are mostly white now!) and including perfect digestion with hardly any odor at all. Compared to Fromm (and a few others) which caused tummy issues, was a pain to scoop poop, and his teeth quickly accumulated tartar. His coat is now also gorgeous, full and fluffy (poodle). I dunno, it works! 
My chihuahua is on hills and her coat is absolutely soft and full and gorgeous. Really no difference than her being on Fromm except smaller, firmer poo.

Aaaaanyway, I'm watching this to see what happens with the lawsuit. Never had luck feeding Bb either, diarrhea, terrible tear and beard stains with it and Darby got a UTI. 

(I keep track of these things in each dog's diary by the way)


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Shamrockmommy, on a related sidenote, I have been feeding my adult girls Pro Plan for the past few weeks just out of curiosity. So many breeders feed it, I just wanted to see how it compares to the 4 and 5 star foods I typically feed. So far, no visible difference at all. Stool quality more or less the same as on Victor, Dr. Tim's, etc.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep. I tried my other guys on POB for a while and notice no differences condition wise but smaller poo than our usual fromm. They are all on different foods now as part of my own experiment but oce they're done with their bags of food I want to try all of them on purina. 

I read on the gun dog forum that a guy did a board and train for a dog eating Orijen. He feeds purina. He said there were no differences in coat or muscle or poop except that one poop was thirty dollar poop and the other was ninety dollar poop lol.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

I, too, have given up on the so called grain free premium dog food band wagon.

I feed my Pug Purina one Beyond with great results. Smaller poops, good energy and shiny coat. If you look at the protein and nutrient levels, they are what an older dog should be getting.

At first, I had a hard time getting my head around the fact that I was feeding one of my beloved dogs a grocery brand food, but the results have, so far, been so good, that I am over the guilt trip.

My Yorkie/Poodle mix is on the Farmina Cod, and seems to be doing well on it. It was too rich for my Pug. I will probably keep him on it, and use the POB, as a a rotation food for him.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

I too demonized grocery foods with a broad brush till I started looking at the nutrients provided. I should say, being in the business for decades now, that grocery foods have improved over the years. there was a time they were that bad! I am not surprised by the good results you are seeing. I look even deeper and can honestly say the nutrient profiles and even the antioxidant levels in a few of these grocery foods are far superior to almost all these fad diets. When I read how some folks here say a food looks good and they're going to try it, I want to yell at my screen Of course it looks good! The marketing people made it that way! But how healthy is it?! BTW, I believe Purina is just complaining about what everyone! including them! does? There is no nutritional issue here, just an issue of misleading people. Since Purina in fact stated the meat first ingredient trick back in the 80's, it's kinda hard to feel sorry for them!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Just like pet stores, there's a wide variety in grocery store foods. One of our grocery stores carries Nutrisca, which is a very good food. There's a vast difference between that & Alpo.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have tried about every food on the market and the ONLY one I consistently have good result and go back to is Pro Plan Performance and Pro Plan Sensitive. I try other foods because I allowed people online to make me feel bad for feeding "garbage" but my dogs suffered when put on so called superior foods like Orijen. I do not care for the ingredients, but I can not argue with the results. 

Joey 22 months old on Pro Plan Performance. One of the few foods he doesn't look like a walking skeleton on and have major diarrhea on and digestive upsets.


----------

